# Hello Y'all



## autumn1973 (Aug 27, 2005)

I figured I should introduce myself even though I mostly lurk...I just started training this past week and joined this forum to basically inform myself about different aspects of Martial Arts. I will be asking dumb questions from time to time here, please remember I am new and excuse me, LOL.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2005)

Welcome! Ask away!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 27, 2005)

autumn1973 said:
			
		

> I will be asking dumb questions from time to time here, please remember I am new and excuse me, LOL.



I've been doing this for 20+ years and I still ask dumb questions! The real dumb thing would be not to ask! Welcome aboard!


 :asian:  artyon:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 27, 2005)

Welcome Autumn!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 27, 2005)

Im new too, but welcome anyway!


----------



## still learning (Aug 27, 2005)

Hello,Welcome and enjoy the talks...........Aloha


----------



## MJS (Aug 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 28, 2005)

autumn1973 said:
			
		

> I figured I should introduce myself even though I mostly lurk...I just started training this past week and joined this forum to basically inform myself about different aspects of Martial Arts. I will be asking dumb questions from time to time here, please remember I am new and excuse me, LOL.


Welcome aboard, and in the immortal words of Mr Garrison (from Southpark) "There are no stupid questions, only stupid people"
(Just kidding by the way)


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 28, 2005)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Autumn1973!  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## autumn1973 (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks all!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Amy! :wavey: Welcome & please don't hesitate to ask questions; that's what MT is for.  Being from Texas, I like your "y'all" 

Good Luck with your training,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome to the boards looking forward to sharing some knowledge.

V/R

Rick


----------



## kenpo0324 (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Drac (Sep 1, 2005)

Welcome to MT..Seeking wisdom?? You've come to the right place....


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Sep 3, 2005)

Welcome to MT. The only dumb question is the question you don't ask out of fear of being laughed at. %-}


----------



## Pacificshore (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello and welcome


----------



## mantis (Oct 4, 2005)

autumn1973 said:
			
		

> I figured I should introduce myself even though I mostly lurk...I just started training this past week and joined this forum to basically inform myself about different aspects of Martial Arts. I will be asking dumb questions from time to time here, please remember I am new and excuse me, LOL.


 ur welcome
 what do you study now?
 dont worry, you can ask.. so far no one RTFM'd me yet.. so i guess peeps are pretty cool here


----------



## Jelik (Oct 4, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 5, 2005)

Welcome and howdy-do (which is the way of greetings)!


egg


----------



## Navarre (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi, Amy. Welcome to the area.


I'm so new here myself I still have that new car smell so I thought I'd say hi to a fellow newbie.  I think this will be a great place for us.

I like your screen name.  Don't know why you chose it but I actually wanted to name my daughter Summer or even Autumn.  (see the Nicholas Cage/Superman thread to find out how that turned out. Ooh, the suspense!)

I just now posted my own greeting in this forum so now you owe me a return welcome..actually just a lame excuse to respond and move ever closer to my 5000th post.  I doubt I'll get as many welcomes as you're racking up.  It seems that females, and I'm guessing 22 yr old ones at that, somehow get more attention.  I'll start my hormone therapy tomorrow.

Anyway, welcome to your new Favorites link on your web browser.  I hope we both enjoy it for many days to come.


----------

